# Want hdtv, atsc tuner, under 400



## maciej229 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well the title pretty much sums it up. I dont care if it is refurb or beat up a little. 27 and up in size and i would prefer a tube. If you have any good sites or stores hit me up. So far i am going for this one http://www.ubid.com/Toshiba_26HF66_26%22_16%3a9_FST_Pure_HDTV-ATSC%2fQAM_Digital_Tuner/a601659236.html


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

maciej229 said:


> Well the title pretty much sums it up. I dont care if it is refurb or beat up a little. 27 and up in size and i would prefer a tube. If you have any good sites or stores hit me up. So far i am going for this one http://www.ubid.com/Toshiba_26HF66_26%22_16%3a9_FST_Pure_HDTV-ATSC%2fQAM_Digital_Tuner/a601659236.html


New models are coming out in the stores. Check your local Wal-Mart or Target for clearance items (including display models). You may find what you want. Look at the other big box stores as well. If you buy from one of these stores, you'll normally get new warranty on displays.


----------



## johnzim63 (Oct 8, 2005)

maciej229 said:


> Well the title pretty much sums it up. I dont care if it is refurb or beat up a little. 27 and up in size and i would prefer a tube. If you have any good sites or stores hit me up. So far i am going for this one http://www.ubid.com/Toshiba_26HF66_26%22_16%3a9_FST_Pure_HDTV-ATSC%2fQAM_Digital_Tuner/a601659236.html


Those Toshibas are like $480. Six months ago I was in the same category as you: wanting a HDTV but not a monster-huge screen and not a monster-huge price tag. I ended up with a Panasonic CT-27HL15 for around $550. It's probably down to $500 by now. It has a sweet picture and very complete feature set, but does NOT have a built-in ATSC tuner for HD. Monitor type. I kinda wish I had done my homework, cuz now I wish it had the tuner. But it's still a great set; love the picture. GL.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

maciej229 said:


> Well the title pretty much sums it up. I dont care if it is refurb or beat up a little. 27 and up in size and i would prefer a tube. If you have any good sites or stores hit me up. So far i am going for this one http://www.ubid.com/Toshiba_26HF66_26%22_16%3a9_FST_Pure_HDTV-ATSC%2fQAM_Digital_Tuner/a601659236.html


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat95100050007&id=1130981881933


----------

